# Rv gone to doctor



## 88927

Hi all
Our Rockwood, which we have owned for a few weeks, started to show one or two problems, mostly around the steering. There is a fluid leak around the area of the steering box and one of the front air bags is defunct. The RV drives like a pig, requiring constant concentration and lots of steering input just to maintain a straight line. I understand that the P30 chassis is not the easiest to drive but this was ridiculous. The coolant low warning light came on just before we left to go to Warwick at the weekend and required about a pint of coolant but the light stayed on???
I contacted a company called Logical Automotive Solutions to seek advice, and they are quite close to us, and they suggested taking it over so they could have a look and quote for any work. When I arrived and John (the proprietor) was crawling around underneath he saw water dripping from the radiator, in the area of the bottom hose. I was not keen to drive it home so it stayed there and will get sorted out.
The initial list is:
Brake booster is leaking and requires replacement.
Possible new radiator required to fix leak.
Possible new bottom ball joint required as steering is awful and drivers side wheel appears not to be totally upright.
New airbag to be fitted.
Genny is coming out to be fixed.
A full chassis and habitation service will be carried out first off to establish what all the faults are, then we will know what we are really into.
I doubt the final bill will be modest, however once all the items are done we will have a very nice RV that should be a joy to drive as well as use.
The quote for a full chassis and habitation service is around £500 + parts + VAT, which I thought was a good price considering some of the prices I have seen quoted, and for this they seem to check everything including the fridge, both air con systems and the electrics as well as all the other bits and pieces.
The guys at Logical inspired me with their knowledge and seem to know everything about RV's. They had quite a few large RV's on site that were being worked on including a beautiful 2 year old Monaco Windsor (which we fell in love with), so I guess they have the confidence of a good many RVers already.
I will report back on progress and my thoughts about Logical as work progresses. I do hope they can get it all sorted out quickly as I am missing it already, and I only took it over yesterday.

Keith


----------



## Drummer

I tell you what Keith, when you sell 'em on, they are fixed good! :lol: 
Good job there are no pockets in shrouds, I've no money to put in them! :roll:


----------



## badger

Keith
I hope you and Sharon will be reunited with your Rockwood real soon (and I hope it dosn't hurt too much)


----------



## olley

Hi kands, logical are the people that did my gas conversion a few months ago, they did a full service as well, as you say they do seem to know what they are talking about. even greased the battery terminals.

After picking it up we drove up to the peterborough show where found out that the genny wouldn't run, so had to return to them a week later. :roll: 

now its going in monday after we go to santa pod because one of the lpg tanks will not fill properly :roll: going to have to leave it and pick it up next weekend. 

Their workmanship seems ok, although the welding for the lpg tank carrier is a bit pigeon s--t 

We used to get radiators on lorries refurbished much cheaper than a new one, but if its a plastic one its a no go.

hope yours is fixed ok and doesn't break the bank

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland

Sounds expensive Keith, hope Rocky makes a full recovery and is ready for the rally, George is looking forward to getting acquainted .... :wink: 
Best of luck.. 

Jim


----------



## johnsandywhite

Sorry to hear about the BAD news *Keith*. I did say I had bought from the same place and have lived to regret it. I hope your problems are not as bad as mine turned out to be.


----------



## 88927

Hi all
Thanks for all your kind words.

Update
We got a call from John at Logical to say the radiator was fine (phew). The leak was down to a bad hose, so that has saved us some cash. On the other side of the equation though, both the Power Booster and the steering box need replacing as does the steering damper...... Not so good news, still I should be able to steer a straight course now.
The genny needs a part that we appear to have (it was sent to us by the dealer we got the RV from) so that's a bit more cash saved.
So far that is all we have to report and the service is going nicely.
I will keep you all posted as we progress.

Hope you are having a great holiday John, take care mate.

Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite

:lol: Hi *Keith*. Glad it is not as bad as it appeared to be. We have just got back from the auctions. :lol: Just bought a 1996 Newmar Mountain Aire 37ft with slide-out. :lol: For ........................................Wait for it............................. $28000

:lol: :lol: :lol: Will post some photos when we can get a Wifi card for the laptop. It appears the tri-mode NEC card we bought is not functioning correctly on a regular basis. 

8) I am using our friends Computer in the meantime. :wink:


----------



## 88927

OK things are confusing now. I contacted the dealer who said he was shocked at the problems we were having. He said that some friends were leaving the USA on Thursday evening to come home and he asked them to stop by at a chevy parts shop and pick up a repair kit for the steering box. He also said he would contact logical to try to help out. He called me early on Friday morning to say he had the repair kit in his hands and would send it to logical for them to fit. He then calls later to say that he had a less than favourable response from logical and was very disappointed.
I have also tried to claim for some of this failure through Lumley Auto who provide warranty on used vehicles. Their response was that the fault must have existed when we bought the RV and so they have washed their hands of the matter. I wish I had called them before handing over my cash and they could have diagnosed all the faults over the phone and saved me a lot of money and aggro. What marvelous folk they are, I've given their policy pride of place in my toilet now....

Saga continues, and I will update you all as work progresses.

Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite

I know it's no consolation Keith. But asmy signature say's 'Been there, Done that' . I sure hope you get things sorted out to your satisfaction. In hte meantime here is a photo of my Newmar:-


----------



## 96097

John-

WOW     

Sharon


----------



## olley

Very nice jsw, what engine has it got?

Olley


----------



## johnsandywhite

:lol: Hi olley. It is a Ford 460 - 7.5 litre V8. I will get an LPG conversion either here or in the UK. :wink:


----------



## olley

Thanks jsw i thought all the big ones where diesel pushers, just shows how much i know :lol: 

Olley


----------



## 88927

Very nice John.
I'm not even the slightest, tinyest weeny bit envious.........lol

I would love to see it when you get it back.

Have a wonderful holiday

Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite

kands said:


> Very nice John.
> I'm not even the slightest, tinyest weeny bit envious.........lol
> Keith


 8O I know you're not Keith. Thanks for the good wishes. :wink:

:wink: By the way. It's 85F here and it is forecast to be the same for the next few days. They do say it is rather better than average for the time of the year. :wink:


----------



## 88927

Further update:
Service completed and all it needed was new disc pads at the rear, so that's good. I asked John to check the roof while it was in and he found a little mastic loose where the front cap joins the roof panel, so he dug it out and resealed it, hopefully that is one problem that won't happen.
Genny now working, needed a new pick up device and a new AVR board, both these parts were supplied by Jamie at Castle Motors.
The front suspension air bag is done as is the steering damper.
The steering booster has been located in Texas but so far the only steering box that can be found looks like costing £1500, so we are looking for another one. Trouble is that the box etc seems to be a heavy duty unit the Chevy only fitted to motorhome chassis for a couple of years so they are like hens teeth. Jamie is chasing around all his contacts in the USA to try and find a new steering box and I hope he finds one cheaper than £1500. I will not know for a day or so but my fingers are crossed.
I will keep you all posted as and when things happen.

Keith

BTW John, it was 56 degrees here today, much nicer than 85....lol


----------



## johnsandywhite

kands said:


> BTW John, it was 56 degrees here today, much nicer than 85....lol


 8O I know what you mean. We couldn't manage more than 2 hours on the beach today. :lol:

:wink: Glad you are getting things sorted. Hope the rest goes to plan. :wink:


----------



## 96688

hi my name is nick , i've been reading about your probs, hope you get it all sorted out. i've put a deposit on a 93 tiffin allegro 7.4 chevy petrol with jamie at castle, which me & my wife caroline intend to fulltime with in spain&portugal. after reading about your probs i'm open to any advice on what to look for etc...

thanks nick


----------



## johnsandywhite

8O Hi *nicks* we bought ours from the same place. I am not suiggesting anything. But perhaps you should take a little look at our Website. :wink:


----------



## 88927

Hi Nick
What can I say??? We bought the Rockwood and I thought I had given it a pretty thorough going over. When we saw it there were no leaks underneath of any description and it drove well enough. The genny was faulty and Jamie promised to send me the parts to fix it, which he did. Unfortunately the parts didn't fix it because it had two problems and once this was established by John at Logical, Jamie then sent him the board to fix it, so it looks like we will not now incur the cost of the parts to fix the genny just the labour which is ok.
During the test drive the gearbox played up a bit by not going into overdrive so Jamie said he would change the filter and fluid as he though this was the cause. He did what he said and so far the gearbox has been fine for a few hundred miles, so I suspect the fault has been fixed. In view of the above Jamie included a warranty with the sale, which should cover the steering problem, however when John at Logical spoke to the warranty company he said it looked as though someone had "had a go at it" and as such the warranty company are not going to sort it out.
Jamie has been running around trying to help and get the required parts from the USA, so I guess you could say he has not just walked away from the problem, at this point I should say that we got a very good deal on the Rockwood and it was "Sold As Seen - Trade Sale". So I am very pleased that he is helping us out.
At the time of writing this reply we have had the RV off the road for two weeks and if Jamie cannot find a replacement box by tomorrow we are going ahead with a new one (ouch) that has been located by John at Logical.
I would strongly advise that you have the Tiffin checked over by a competent (preferably RV) mechanic, or maybe the AA / RAC and DO NOT buy it as a trade sale, so that if anything goes wrong you will at least have the opportunity to pursue them legally. It is quite difficult to pursue a private individual but very easy to chase a company.
I hope your experience is better than ours, although I have to say that we still love the Rockwood and cannot wait to get it back.......

All the best and keep us informed

Keith

Ps Keep watching this thread for future updates....


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Nick 

I concur with Keith, get a good RV or HGV mechanic to give it the 'once over', shouldn't cost more than £60- £80.
I had mine checked by an experienced RV mechanic, he found a few minor faults which could have caused problems if not rectified. 
A faulty starter solenoid which he replaced and a twisted hydraulic brake hose .. nothing serious. 
Total bill including the solenoid £160

All the best and good luck with the purchase ..


----------



## 88927

ROCKY'S HOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HURRAY

Everything except the steering has been done, thick end of £2K though!!!!
Ouch mighty painful..... I hope the steering problem doesn't cost the same again    
We found out when we picked it up that the split charge relay has an intermittent fault on it and needs to be replaced.
Drove it home about 20ish miles and noticed a huge difference in the handling, so the air bag and the steering damper are definitely doing there job now, can't wait for the rest of it to be done......

So now we can go to the Midlands Rally, which we have really been looking forward to for ages....

Take care

Keith


----------



## 88927

Further update....................
To date Jamie hasn't sent the Onan board to John and his dad phoned to say that Jamie was very poorly in bed (pneumonia) so I guess it is understandable. His dad said that they had obtained a new steering box from the US whilst he was over there and it should ship this week, so heres hoping.
We got to the Midlands rally as many of you will know (fantastic fun) and the Rockwood drove superbly and didn't drop any steering fluid, well done John for the temporary fix. We did however have a bit of a lark because all the batteries went flat during the weekend. We were told by John that the split charge relay was suspect so I got a new one and fitted it on Friday, just before going to Warwick for the weekend. I tried starting up this morning (sunday) and no go, flat starter batteries again even though we were on a hookup. So question is...... How does the charging system on an RV work? If it is connected to the mains should it charge the coach and the starter batteries? Where do they fit the charger normally (I know they are all bound to be different) but I'm thinking there is possibly a common location?
I will get the batteries tested this week and see how they perform, I suspect some more expenditure coming on here...
I also had a worrying little moment whilst driving the RV to fill up the LPG tank, it had been stood all week without being run and I started it up and drove up the road when I noticed that the gearbox wasn't shifting up into 3rd or top. I tried manually shifting up and down but nothing happened...I had to drive about a mile before I found a safe place to pull over and the poor engine was screaming a bit. I pulled over and stopped, switched it off and restarted the motor, off we went all ok???? It then drove to Warwick and back without any problems. Are these gearboxes controlled by sensors or are they on linkages? I am beginning to think this is a sensor type problem because when I switched off and on again the fault seemed to clear, and it had been very cold and wet. Any advice would be most useful.

Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite

:wink: Hi Keith. When you are plugged into shore power or running the generator, the Convertor converts the 110/230 to 12 volts for the Coach and for charging the Coach batteries only. The alternator charges both. :wink:

With regards the Auto-gearbox. Check the fluid levels (possibly requires changing too). They can be adjusted for kick-up, kick-down.


----------



## 88927

Hi John
3500 miles away but always there when needed mate.....
Thanks for the info. It would appear that our RV is working as per design then, as the alternator definitely charges both sets of batteries. So it would seem that the starter batteries are just not holding there charge, so a quick load test should confirm this.
Thanks again matey... Hoping that your holiday is going well.
Many thanks

Keith
Ps. Awning deal fell through as he didn't have a 15 foot one so we are now looking for a 15 foot Carefree ( I like the look of the FX) awning. The measurement is 194"..... :wink: :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite

:lol: Next time I am in Camping World I will look up the Awnings again. :wink:


----------



## LC1962

Hi Kieth,
re the charging it sounds like your charge covertor has gone bad, this is a common fault with the older linear type units especially when running on uk voltage which cycle differently from the usa. The solution is to have the system checked for charging when connected to the mains and if found to be faulty have it upgraded to a digital system which will run at 50/60 hz cycle and quieter. We had ours done at Stateside Tuning (they will happily chat to you and give advice over the phone), they stock a replacement charge convertor box to replace your original which you you can fit yourself or have them fit. This is usually a brown panel (pull down) which houses the fuses in the top and the charger in the lower - on your vehicle I would suspect it is fitted under the bed or fridge.
Re the gear changing problem, most common is a low fluid level this must be checked on a warm engine ie - at operating temperature, if you have any leaks on the cooling side this will effect the changer, do not use synthetic fluids on this vehicle.
Hope this helps. :wink: 
Linda


----------



## 88927

Hi Linda
I wonder if stateside tuning give preferential discount rates and free overnight parking to fellow MHF members? :wink: :wink: 
If so we would be well advised to sort this out with them soon.
Many thanks

Keith


----------



## olley

Hi keith sorry to hear your having problems, can't add anything to whats already been said unfortunately. 
I spent a bit of time wondering where to fill mine until i remembered it's through the dipstick tube  I have serviced enough of them, but the old memories going :lol: 

By the way my chargers under the fridge.

Olley


----------



## LC1962

kands said:


> Hi Linda
> I wonder if stateside tuning give preferential discount rates and free overnight parking to fellow MHF members? :wink: :wink:
> If so we would be well advised to sort this out with them soon.
> Many thanks
> 
> Keith


Thay are quite an accommodating bunch, perhaps give the boss a ring and have a chat. I know they are pretty bogged under with work at the moment but I'm sure they will be able to put "Rocky" up for a few days while they get to the bottom of the problem....I believe they are on Nuke's new Directory should you need the number


----------



## 88927

Well all the steering box finally arrived from USA. Castle Motors in Whitstable found the unit and imported it directly to Logical Automotive. Jamie at Castle said he felt so bad about us having such a major failure as soon as we bought the RV from him that he was going to contribute significantly to the cost of the part (which as you can imagine is not cheap). So a big thanks to Castle Motors who do certainly stand by there vehicle sales and their customers.
Thanks Jamie (if you ever read this), it is really appreciated.
The RV will be going into Logical to have the steering box, power booster and the long awaited batteries fitted during the first week of January so we will be all sorted in time for Ferry Meadows.
I will let you know what it is like to drive once I have got it back.

Happy New Year all

Keith


----------



## Drummer

Are you classing this a Father Christmas present ... sort of trade price gift? :wink: 
Hop to hear some good news soon!


----------



## Scotjimland

Good news Keith.. hope all goes well, see you at Ferry Meadows


----------



## 88927

Thanks guys and I think Father Christmas may have been involved here Drummer, or is it just a case of a kind person out there?????
Watch out for the good news........

Keith


----------



## Snelly

Hi Keith and other rv'ers

Just one little question. Everytime I run my 2.5 TD mh, I nearly cry when I have to fill it up... how do you afford to run those big american gas guzzlers?? They must only get single figure mpg figures? Is the high running costs worth the joy you get from them?


----------



## 88927

Hi Snelly
It is looking like I get 16-18 MPG from my 6.5ltr Turbo diesel, so not too much worse than the Hymer we had. The Rockwood is 30 feet long and weighs in at around 6.5 tons. Big difference is the space inside, the luxury, the build quality and the fact that I can actually overtake a postman on his bike going uphill :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Does it give me great joy YES.

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Snelly 

I'm agree with Keith, mine however is a tad thirstier at about 14mpg diesel, but its a bit longer and heavier than Keiths at 36 ft and 8 ton GVW

My last C class 3.5 ton , 2.8 td only did about 22 mpg, so yes it is well worth it for the extra space and luxury


----------



## Snelly

Oh right, I always thought the rv's would only get about 10mpg at best... suppose they are not so bad then. I hope to see you at a rally next year and I can come and be nosey!


----------



## 88927

Petrol engined RV's are thirstier, about 8 - 12 on average, but you can have the LPG converted, which is difficult to do with diesel.

Look forward to seeing you around too, don't forget we have a get together in Ferry Meadows (Peterborough) at the end of January, you are more than welcome to come along to, see the rally info if you are interested matey....

Shouldn't cost too much in a 2.5 turbo diesel :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Snelly

I've already checked my rota today to see if I can make that rally and im at work unfortunetly. In fact its going to be a nightmare making any rallies this year as im going for training one week a month for eight months as well as working full time. But hopefully i'll wangle some time off!


----------



## 88927

Hi all
Well Our Rockwood went back to Logical on Tuesday to have the remaining work carried out....
I got a call today to say that the new steering box and power booster had been fitted   and the two new motor (starter) batteries were installed :lol: :lol: . I had asked for the TV aerial to be checked out and as you can imagine when they opened it up it had leaked water inside so it is broken   . We shall be on the lookout for a replacement aerial at the Peterborough show, hopefully we will be able to save a couple of sheckles there. We are hoping to get Rocky back on Friday PM all in fine fettle with no leaking bits and steering and stopping as it should......
We simply cannot wait to go to Ferry Meadows now as it seems so long since we were last away (only 3 weeks but seems ages), and it will be good to drive it without worrying about anything.
I will conclude this story soon with (hopefully) a report on what it is like all fixed up.
Can anyone suggest the best type of TV aerial we should go for as we now do not have anything and so need to start from scratch, I am thinking Winegard wind up type as we have no real room in overhead lockers to put a mast?

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Keith great news, looking forward to seeing you at Peterborough  

As far as ariels go, I am removing my Winegard and fitting a Kathrine wind up sat dish.. (No point in me keeping it if I go satellite)... and I hope the Kathrine will utilise the same hole in the roof. .. 

You will be most welcome to it when I do.. 

Cheers


----------



## 88927

Thank you very much for your kind offer Jim

Can't wait for January 27th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keith


----------



## LC1962

kands said:


> Petrol engined RV's are thirstier, about 8 - 12 on average, but you can have the LPG converted, which is difficult to do with diesel.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you around too, don't forget we have a get together in Ferry Meadows (Peterborough) at the end of January, you are more than welcome to come along to, see the rally info if you are interested matey....
> 
> Shouldn't cost too much in a 2.5 turbo diesel :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


Glad to hear you got the Bus sorted Keith!
With regard to the MPG figs you quote above, on older petrol RV's then yes, that is the case, however, from our experience we have found that the American engines (especially Ford) have improved drastically in recent years. The V10-Tritons on our 28 footers were achieving in the region of 14.5 mpg driven sensibly i.e. not at 90mph......put a 2 ton race trailer on the back and they would drop to around 13 whereas our little 24ft Dutchmen will trundle along happily at 65-70mph sipping away at a rate of 15-16mpg (A far cry from our old '88 carburettored Chevy which was a hefty 9 mpg on a good day). Since Diesel is dearer than petrol these days, there really isn't much difference. Its a shame all petrol RVs tend to be tarred with the same brush.


----------



## olley

Hi LC1962 I have a 8.1GM in my 04 Brave, which according to reports on the web is reckoned to do more to the gallon than the V10, I have to admit that as its a bigger engine i would be surprised if this was true. 

However driving at 55-60 i never got more than 10mpg and talking to an owner of a holiday rambler which was a simular size and fitted with the V10 he said he got about 10mpg as well.

Diesel has a higher energy density so will always have the potential to do more to the gallon.

Olley


----------



## LC1962

Hi Olley - Thats interesting to hear..........We deal mainly in Coachmen (although do buy other makes...Winnebago & Dutchmen to date) and have recently sold two Catalinas and a Mirada (2000 - 2001 year models), all 28 footers and all did 14.5mpg driven without trailer etc at a steady 70 on the motorway...obviously this drops on small, slow roads but not drastically - apart from the old 88 Itasca we have never had a petrol RV do less than 12 mpg on us (that was a 97 31ft C Class Dutchmen)........we thoroughly test 'em all.
The buyer of the Mirada called us after using it for a while and claimed he was getting 16- 18 which we found hard to believe, but he was chuffed to bits with it.
One of the Catalina buyers bought a chip to disable the rev limiter (it apparently cuts in at 95mph??? 8O )...he was, unsurprisingly, getting around 9mpg at that speed but hey.....who else wants to drag race an RV??
Even our 97 Itasca 30 footer did Southampton Docks to Moreton on £25 in petrol (left S'ton with a full tank & re-fuelled when we got back to see how much it had used as the fuel guage had hardly moved and we thought it was faulty...it took £25 to fill to the top!). 
Perhaps we've just been lucky so far  .


----------



## olley

Hi LC1962 interesting figures, what weight are these RV's and how high and wide? The brave is over 71/2 tons and 12' high and 8'6" wide the holiday rambler was simular, so weight and wind resistance could be a factor in this.

Towing our micra on a trailer mpg drops to under 8  I normally sit behind the HGV's (not to close :lol: ) and set the cruise for about 58mph, unlike my transit, the speedo is very accurate according to the gps.

As for speed, the engine is governed to 4800 rpm, at 58mph it's doing about 2000rpm in 5th, so who knows what it will do :lol: 

The speedo records max speed and rpm into its memory, and tells me its never gone faster than 79mph

olley


----------



## LC1962

Hi Olley - I'm not so sure that wind resistance would be much of an issue, they all have the aerodynamics of a breezeblock whether A or C class and however wide...weight is most probably the main factor.
From memory I think the Catalinas weighed in at around 5600kg with a full tank of fuel, the Mirada was a touch more as it had a nifty stabilising kit fitted on the suspension and a few other gizmos. (7'8" and 8" wide respectively)
The Suncruiser (97 Chevy...8'2" wide...I think) is heavier (can't find the Log Book, JC must have it at work) although nowhere near 7500kg, probably nearer 6500.....................................just checked my advert...6577kg to be exact, so I think thats where the discrepancy lies .
We don't usually tend to deal in anything over 31ft (the roads around here aren't up to it) although we are thinking of shipping in a couple of bigger ones this year to test the water...will be interesting to see how they compare.
Had to chuckle at your reference to towing your micra...you've probably seen them over in the states with their 40 - 45 footers towing their Chevy Suburbans...its a whole different world! :lol: 
Linda


----------



## olley

Hi LC1962 my brave is only a 30W it actually measures 30'10" but its built on a W22 chassis, with all the extras that people want nowadays the weight just keeps going up.

I believe the shipping weight was over 7 tons, some dealers downrate them to 71/2 tons for the licence but that gives you very little payload.

We can't put the micra on an "A" frame as its an auto, but we did consider an "A" frame for the Galaxy. :lol: 

olley


----------



## Scotjimland

LC1962 said:


> We don't usually tend to deal in anything over 31ft (the roads around here aren't up to it) although we are thinking of shipping in a couple of bigger ones this year to test the water...will be interesting to see how they compare.


It would be more acurate to say that SOME roads are not up to it, in my experience if a 30 footer can manage so can a 36 footer like mine, I don't find length an issue , it's the width which causes me to take sharp intakes of breath... 
We toured in the Mosel and Rhine last year and went everywhere we wanted to without a problem.


----------



## olley

Artic's go everwhere, and where they go so can we :lol: 

just like bad girls :lol: 

Olley


----------



## LC1962

ScotJimland said:


> LC1962 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't usually tend to deal in anything over 31ft (the roads around here aren't up to it) although we are thinking of shipping in a couple of bigger ones this year to test the water...will be interesting to see how they compare.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be more acurate to say that SOME roads are not up to it, in my experience if a 30 footer can manage so can a 36 footer like mine, I don't find length an issue , it's the width which causes me to take sharp intakes of breath...
> We toured in the Mosel and Rhine last year and went everywhere we wanted to without a problem.
Click to expand...

Pardon my inaccuracy Jim..."Some" indeed, however I certainly wouldn't fancy trying to exit our driveway in a 36 footer like yours as the front end would be in the ditch on the opposite side of the road before the back end had cleared the gateposts :lol: We estimate 32ft would be the max we'd risk (At least a 28 footer with a 20ft trailer on the back bends somewhere in the middle to allow a little flexibility). That extra 2 ft buys you the added luxury of a barrel chair at the front and a little extra floor space.

Incidentally, we totally blocked the centre of Dinan a few years ago with a 24 footer...a woman in a Peugeot 106 coming towards us would not back up to let us through so we sat there for ages until she relented...about 15 cars tailed up behind us and a lot of locals were falling about laughing!

Sorry Keith for hi-jacking your thread...it was not intentional!


----------



## 88927

Hijack away Linda, I love it when a topic gets thoroughly discussed, even if it wanders about a bit, I'm sure future readers of this thread will get a lot more info than I alone could ever have provided.
Thats what I call value for money :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------

